# Leaving a LongBow Strung



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I know this has been talked about with many views about leaving the bow strung between sessions or not. Because of these posts I have gotten into the habit of leaving a few bows strung as I use them about every day. However, I just watched a Black Widow video that said to unstring longbows between sessions because the limbs are thicker and it would cause the bow to lose power after a time. The same video said to leave recurve bows strung. I shoot both but have been working mostly with longbows lately. So obviously I am concerned. Also curious about vintage bows. I use a Bear Tamerlane a bit and one of my Tamerlanes has been strung over a month. 
I appreciate your views.


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

I personally unstring my bows if I'm not going to be shooting later the same day, that's for recurve and longbows. I don't think it's that big of a deal to string them up before I go shooting.

I don't think your bow is hurt or that's it's all that bad to leave them strung. I just prefer to not to leave them strung.


----------



## Uglimug (Nov 22, 2012)

Larry Hatfield who has more experience with bows than most anyone else has said it doesn't effect a thing on laminated bows. He had a recurve strung for what I recall 30 years with no twist or weight lost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglimug (Nov 22, 2012)

That being said it takes about 30 seconds to string or unstring so if you are worried you won't be too inconvenienced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I leave my recurves strung without hesitation. I unstrung my longbows only because they are so quick and easy to string and unstrung, and are resistant to twisting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

penumbra said:


> I know this has been talked about with many views about leaving the bow strung between sessions or not. Because of these posts I have gotten into the habit of leaving a few bows strung as I use them about every day. However, I just watched a Black Widow video that said to unstring longbows between sessions because the limbs are thicker and it would cause the bow to lose power after a time. The same video said to leave recurve bows strung. I shoot both but have been working mostly with longbows lately. So obviously I am concerned. Also curious about vintage bows. I use a Bear Tamerlane a bit and one of my Tamerlanes has been strung over a month.
> I appreciate your views.


They say you can with new modern bows... but not for me.. especially in transport.... :grin:


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Uglimug said:


> That being said it takes about 30 seconds to string or unstring so if you are worried you won't be too inconvenienced


My comments are not meant to be gratuitously argumentative or critical of you. But I must disagree with the 30 seconds, at least in regard to 30#, 40#, and 50# longbows. 

I frequently brace and unbrace several different longbows in the 30# to 50# draw weight range. It only takes 5 seconds to 10 seconds by the push-pull method.

I doubt that it hurts leaving a longbow strung for at least a week (Bear Archery longbow manuals indicate that it is okay to do this). It probably does not hurt leaving a longbow strung for longer than a week. 

However, any time I intend to stop shooting for more than a couple of minutes (e.g., use the restroom), I unbrace my bow to re-brace it when I continue. It is so fast and easy that I sometimes will brace and unbrace my bow a number of times during a shooting session.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Fall, why so often? Will a longbow lose strength being strung for longer periods? Curious, because I own one now.....Lunger


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

lunger 66 said:


> Fall, why so often? Will a longbow lose strength being strung for longer periods? Curious, because I own one now.....Lunger


I enjoy the feel of drawing, releasing, and watching the beautiful mystical flight of an arrow from a longbow. I don’t know why, I just do. I never seem to tire of it.

Similarly, inexplicably, I actually much enjoy the “feel” of bracing and unbracing a longbow by the push-pull method. On the other hand, using a stringer is a pain and sucks! I do not know why I enjoy bracing and unbracing so much (again, similar to shooting the bow). So I use every little reasonable excuse as a legitimate opportunity to unbrace and re-brace my bow.

It really has little relevance to any honest concern of mine for the longevity of my bow. Bracing and unbracing my bow (specifically by the push-pull method) is just simply a significant part of the fun archery experience for me.


----------



## Uglimug (Nov 22, 2012)

It takes me longer than 10 seconds to finish.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

lunger 66 said:


> Fall, why so often? Will a longbow lose strength being strung for longer periods? Curious, because I own one now.....Lunger


BTW, I currently have 10 traditional bows and 7 are longbows. One big reason I have gravitated towards the longbows plus have been eliminating recurves is because I do not like to use a stringer.

That said, one of my remaining recurves had been often braced and unbraced by the push-pull method without any mishaps (i.e., limb twisting or injuries) for 47 years prior to me deciding that not using a stringer might be hazardous to the bow and me. 

I do now recognize the potential of a push-pull mistake placing a recurve tip in my eye faster than I could ever possible react to stop it (OUCH!!!!). The shortness (60 inches) and shape of a recurve lines up the limb tip for a perfect instant powerful impact with my eye should I slip while using the push-pull method. Then there is also the whole possible limb twisting thing.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Uglimug said:


> It takes me longer than 10 seconds to finish.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slow Poke - LOL.:smile:


----------



## Uglimug (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

There is good stuff here. Thanks to all.
On Black Widow site there is some videos. On storing the bow the narrator says it is not necessary to unstring recurve bows. He says it is recommended to unstring longbows because they will lose weight due to the additional thickness of the wood limb core. Because I have a Black Widow on the way I was catching some of their videos and that is what prompted this post. I am not likely to leave it braced. as I do not leave my Savannah, Sky Trophy or Bodnik Quick Stick braced.
I have a 13 yard range in my basement and I like to be able to walk down there anytime day or night for a few minutes and more. I have a Montana that I shoot nearly every day and it has been braced for a few months. I have a Martin Vision that has been braced a couple of weeks. I also have a Dorado, a Sage, a horsebow and a Tamerlane braced and ready to shoot, but these are of course recurves. I am curious about vintage bows like my Tamerlanes because many years back I received a Ben Pearson recurve that said it was 50# but it was no more than 35#, and it was braced when it was given to me.
Now that I have been talking about it I need to go downstairs for awhile. LOL


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

penumbra said:


> There is good stuff here. Thanks to all.
> On Black Widow site there is some videos. On storing the bow the narrator says it is not necessary to unstring recurve bows. He says it is recommended to unstring longbows because they will lose weight due to the additional thickness of the wood limb core. Because I have a Black Widow on the way I was catching some of their videos and that is what prompted this post. I am not likely to leave it braced. as I do not leave my Savannah, Sky Trophy or Bodnik Quick Stick braced.
> I have a 13 yard range in my basement and I like to be able to walk down there anytime day or night for a few minutes and more. I have a Montana that I shoot nearly every day and it has been braced for a few months. I have a Martin Vision that has been braced a couple of weeks. I also have a Dorado, a Sage, a horsebow and a Tamerlane braced and ready to shoot, but these are of course recurves. I am curious about vintage bows like my Tamerlanes because many years back I received a Ben Pearson recurve that said it was 50# but it was no more than 35#, and it was braced when it was given to me.
> Now that I have been talking about it I need to go downstairs for awhile. LOL


It is probably just an arbitrary overkill safeguard, but Bear Archery (in their Bear Montana manuals) advises that a Bear Montana Longbow should not remain continuously braced for longer than one week before giving the Montana a breather by unbracing it.

Bear Montana Longbows are great bows!!! I have three of them.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay....Here comes..."That Guy" LOL! 

There are 4 reasons I unstring "ANY" glass laminated bow....

1. Installing, Removing or Changing it's String Silencers.

2. Transporting in a vehicle that might get hot inside. (if I'm headed straight there with the A/C running it travels braced.)

3. When making a Brace Height Adjustment.

4. I sold the bow and it's getting packed.

Other than that?...all my bows remain strung.

I might add that I stored a 54# Bob Lee TD Hunter for 10 years strung and hung by it's string and a decade later?...It's limbs were straight as could be and it's DW was 54-55#s as weighed on 3 different scales....at a pro shop.

I personally see more risk (and wear) to both archer and bow by constantly bracing and un-bracing it so?...mine stay strung and hung.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

Jinks hit it out of the bow park.

Not real sure why Black Widow suggests unstringing their PL. They told me that about
16 years ago so it's not new.

Im now shooting two Timberpoint longbows and the bowyer Jaco says he never
unstrings his bow except for travel.

Really stringing and unstringing a longbow unless interested over 70" or a res
heavy draw weight does not take long.

I leave mine strung most of the time but unstring it occasionally just because

As info Dan the builder of Toelke bows says he never unstrings his bows during hunting season.

Do what best suits you. Don't think it matters a bit.


----------



## Grittybow (Apr 7, 2016)

i always wondered about leaving a take down recurve strung, just seems to me that something under high tension over time might cause more wear and tear than to string and unstring the bow.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Modern bows will not be damaged by remaining strung. The primary reason for unstringing a bow is to prevent folks from picking them up and dry firing them, or grabbing an arrow and shooting it. It is more of a safety issue than a potential damage issue.


----------



## Mike Deegan (Dec 2, 2016)

Ive heard to unstring longbows but leave recurves stung. I guess it's one of those opinion questions.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I would think an "all wood bow" would need to be unstrung.......other than that, the rest should be fine left strung for a long time.....


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey Mike Deegan, That is exactly what the Black Widow video said.
Thanks


----------



## Spencer1965 (7 mo ago)

fallhunt said:


> My comments are not meant to be gratuitously argumentative or critical of you. But I must disagree with the 30 seconds, at least in regard to 30#, 40#, and 50# longbows.
> 
> I frequently brace and unbrace several different longbows in the 30# to 50# draw weight range. It only takes 5 seconds to 10 seconds by the push-pull method.
> 
> ...


Ok I've read alot about leave string or not. I recently cam into ownership of a 60" hickory long bow that was left strung for several years. Is thier a way to relax the wood to remove the warp the bow now has in it?


----------



## Toxótis1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Not all bows are created equal, a selfbow for example having no modern back material will weaken and fail if left strung. 

The reason i went with bodnik for my longbow is because of their supreme durability. 

They have an EXTREMELY heat resistant lamination and even the CEO says leaving their bows strung will cause now harm. They test them by leaving them strung in vehicles at absurd tempuratures.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

My stuffs been drawn for a yr or 2. No problems

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

